# unusual problem at running race



## Copepod (Jul 23, 2010)

After the problems with water supplies running out at aasics 10km run in London a couple of weeks ago - a problem at last night's Girton 5km run: fish & chip van, invited by organisers, ran out of chips, long before all competitors who wanted them have bought chips. Actually, not too much of a problem, as organisers supplied free 1/2 pint of beer, water and bananas for all runners, plus I'd brought muesli bars. But I'd been looking forward to fish & chips, so had to call in at fish & chip shop near home, after cycling about 4 miles from race.


----------



## aymes (Jul 25, 2010)

Mmmm, I think I'd have coped with the lack of water at my race if we'd had chips at the end! Think it shoUld be compulsory!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 25, 2010)

1/2 pint of beer for runners?! Sounds like a good event!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2010)

Alf Tupper, the 'Tough of the Track' used to eat fish and chips before every race! 

http://www.toughofthetrack.net/index2.htm


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2010)

Open 24 race this weekend ended at Betws Y Coed, so excellent choice of fish & chips, ice cream, one of the best bakeries in Wales etc, for racers & marshals alike.
I deliberately cycled to 5km running race last week so I could have the 1/2 pint beer.


----------

